# Show off your home roasting setup



## StevenG91 (Dec 7, 2019)

A thread to show off your set up 🙂


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Love it mate!


----------



## scottriglar8 (7 mo ago)

Wow that's awesome, no idea what I am looking at!!!!!!


----------

